# lire un fichier .iso sur ma télé via Filezilla



## prisca22 (25 Avril 2014)

Bonjour ô génies du Mac 

Je voudrais regarder un film sur ma télé que j'ai téléchargé en .iso sur mon ordi. Habituellement je fais le transfert ordi-télé via Filezilla sans problème, avec les fichiers .avi, ou .mp3 ou .mkv (les codecs courants). Je ne sais pas comment convertir ce film en .iso en un format que ma télé pourrait lire. Comme c'est un film en BluRay et 3D je voulais le voir en grand sur ma télé et non pas via VLC qui peut très bien le lire mais sur mon ordi.

J'ai regardé d'autres posts mais qui ne parlent pas de mon problème spécifique.

Vos lumières ??? 

PS : ma télé a un disque dur fourni par free.


----------



## drs (26 Avril 2014)

bon, on va partir du principe que ce .iso a été obtenu légalement...

Un ISO est une image disque. C'est comme si tu avais le BD original, sauf que tu ne l'as pas. Certains boitiers multimédia savent traiter les ISO et les ouvrir pour lire le contenu, ce que ne fais apparemment pas la freebox.

Il va falloir donc ripper l'ISO, comme tu le ferais pour un support physique, afin de le transformer en .avi ou .mkv, lisible par ta freebox.


----------



## Madalvée (26 Avril 2014)

prisca22 a dit:


> Comme c'est un film en BluRay



Un bluray est un support physique, je ne vois pas de raisons de continuer la discussion sur la légalité.


----------



## prisca22 (26 Avril 2014)

drs a dit:


> bon, on va partir du principe que ce .iso a été obtenu légalement...
> 
> Un ISO est une image disque. C'est comme si tu avais le BD original, sauf que tu ne l'as pas. Certains boitiers multimédia savent traiter les ISO et les ouvrir pour lire le contenu, ce que ne fais apparemment pas la freebox.
> 
> Il va falloir donc ripper l'ISO, comme tu le ferais pour un support physique, afin de le transformer en .avi ou .mkv, lisible par ta freebox.



Merci pour ta réponse.  Je n'ai jamais rippé. Comment fait-on ? Est-ce qu'on peut garder les caractéristiques (3D par exemple) en ce faisant ?


----------



## prisca22 (27 Avril 2014)

prisca22 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.  Je n'ai jamais rippé. Comment fait-on ? Est-ce qu'on peut garder les caractéristiques (3D par exemple) en ce faisant ?




J'ai essayé de regarder différents posts à ce sujet, avec comme résultat de me donner une bonne migraine. Je suis complètement perdue. Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui puisse me mettre sur le bon chemin ?


----------

